# Acupuncture Billing Question



## cmbizpro (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello, I am new at billing acupuncture and would like some technical insurance questions. Medicare does not cover Acupuncture services. Because of that the provider can not bill services via electronic method because Medicare will not contract with her. The secondary insurance will cover Acupuncture services. I have hear 2 ways to bill to the secondary insurance. Scenarios:
1. Bill Medicare via paper, wait for denial then send paper to secondary.

2. Send claim via electronic method to secondary insurance with "NON COVERED MEDICARE SERVICES" in box 19. 

Is there anyone out there that has experience in this to help me out in the proper method of sending these claims? 

Thank you


----------



## ajijon (Jun 2, 2018)

option 2 works for us


----------



## cmbizpro (Jun 2, 2018)

*Thank you*

Thank you for your response. I appreciate it.


----------

